# German Shepherd Profile



## Desertbird (Aug 13, 2010)

German Shepherd I was fostering, now in a loving home.


----------



## caged (Aug 13, 2010)

beautiful gsd. what's his name?


----------



## Desertbird (Aug 14, 2010)

We called him Luke, I think his new family changed it though.


----------



## caged (Aug 14, 2010)

hope not, he looks like a luke.


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool Hand Luke hehe nice shot. I foster all the time too. Its sad when they leave but in a good way.


----------



## Desertbird (Aug 14, 2010)

He is fortunate to go to a family where the wife is a tennis instructor...he gets obsessed with tennis balls


----------

